# Snow Leopard Sur PC Clé ?



## jeandavi12 (14 Février 2016)

Bonjour tout le monde ,

Je suis nouveau parmi vous 

voila en faite je voulais savoir d'apres les recherche que j'ai pu faire
j'ai prévu d'installer Snow Leopard avec le DVD que je voudrais acheter sur site de Apple :

*Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard *
19,99 €
http://www.apple.com/fr/shop/product/MC573F/A/mac-os-x-106-snow-leopard

dite est ce que la clé est inclu ou bien il faut que j'utilise ID de mon iphone ?


voici le pc:

HP Workstation z210 
Core i5 2400 3.1 GHz 
4 Go 
500 Go

Merci beaucoup .


----------



## Geekfou (14 Février 2016)

Bonsoir,
il n’y a pas de clé pour activer l’OS X, il te faudra te munir de ton ID Apple qui te sera demandé avant l’installation


----------



## jeandavi12 (14 Février 2016)

Geekfou a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> il n’y a pas de clé pour activer l’OS X, il te faudra te munir de ton ID Apple qui te sera demandé avant l’installation



Bonsoir !!
est un grand merci d'avoir repondu  

c'est tres gentil de ta part


----------



## jeandavi12 (14 Février 2016)

quelle est la meilleur version , la plus stable surtout 

je pense que c'est bien le Snow Leopard non ?


----------



## Romuald (14 Février 2016)

Tu devrais plutôt poster dans le forum Hackintosh si c'est pour mettre SL dans un HP, parce que m'est avis que ça ne va pas se faire en un clic de souris sur le bouton 'install' du DVD


----------



## jeandavi12 (14 Février 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu devrais plutôt poster dans le forum Hackintosh si c'est pour mettre SL dans un HP, parce que m'est avis que ça ne va pas se faire en un clic de souris sur le bouton 'install' du DVD



Oui je sais j'ai fait les recherche avant est mes recherches sont en cours donc oui y'a du boulot a faire voir les probleme de compatibilité est tout


----------



## Geekfou (14 Février 2016)

jeandavi12 a dit:


> quelle est la meilleur version , la plus stable surtout
> 
> je pense que c'est bien le Snow Leopard non ?


Si tu t’orientes vers un hackintosk, Mavericks est un très bon OS X


----------



## Romuald (15 Février 2016)

Geekfou a dit:


> Si tu t’orientes vers un hackintosk, Mavericks est un très bon OS X


Oui, mais faut trouver quelqu'un qui puisse te le fournir, il n'est que téléchargeable. Je vois mal appeul autoriser à le faire sur un HP sous Win ou Linux  !
Alors que SL s'achète en DVD.


----------



## r e m y (15 Février 2016)

Geekfou a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> il n’y a pas de clé pour activer l’OS X, il te faudra te munir de ton ID Apple qui te sera demandé avant l’installation


Aucune appleID n'est demandée pour installer SnowLeopard. 
Tout au plus durant l'installation, il doit être demandé si on dispose d'un compte MobileMe pour le configurer, mais comme MobileMe n'existe plus, il faut , de toutes façons, passer cette étape.


----------



## Locke (15 Février 2016)

J'avais testé il y a quelques années une installation de Snow Leopard dans un PC et ça fonctionnait pas trop mal, mais pas franchement stable.

Son problème est qu'avec Snow Leopard est qu'il faut une version DVD qui soit modifiée, ne serait-ce que le boot qui est différent de celui d'OS X. Avec un vrai DVD officiel venant d'Apple, ça m'étonnerait que ça marche, je n'y crois même pas du tout.


----------



## jeandavi12 (16 Février 2016)

salut a tous est merci d'avoir pris le temps pour répondre

cela va faire une semaine que j’essaye de voir sur le net pour savoir comment faire pour pouvoir installer un système mac os sur mon pc

reste a savoir si quelqu'un est en mesure de me donner un petit coup de main si il a  le temps , j'ai meme vu pour VMware Workstation Pro est un unlocker bien sur j'ai reussi a voir "Mac_OS_X_Install_DVD_10.6.3_2.dmg"

sauf que la je galère....


----------



## Geekfou (16 Février 2016)

Cela pourrait t'aider 
http://ihack.fr/hackintosh-installer-osx-yosemite-et-clover/

http://www.jeffreviewsstuff.com/install-os-x-mavericks-10-9-asus-g50v-hackintosh/


----------



## jeandavi12 (17 Février 2016)

Geekfou a dit:


> Cela pourrait t'aider
> http://ihack.fr/hackintosh-installer-osx-yosemite-et-clover/
> 
> http://www.jeffreviewsstuff.com/install-os-x-mavericks-10-9-asus-g50v-hackintosh/



Ok merci beaucoup pour les liens c'est gentil


----------

